# Paymentech / Payment Gateway



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

The Payment gateway we use in our brick and mortar store is though Paymentech. I would like to use them also for our new website. Before I call the salesman I thought I would check and see if I could get some background. Do any of you know if CubeCart will work with this gateway? Could it be set up to work off the same account? Would it be any cheaper to be set up this way? Any suggestions!

Thank You!!


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2007)

mxbuz said:


> The Payment gateway we use in our brick and mortar store is though Paymentech. I would like to use them also for our new website. Before I call the salesman I thought I would check and see if I could get some background. Do any of you know if CubeCart will work with this gateway? Could it be set up to work off the same account? Would it be any cheaper to be set up this way? Any suggestions!
> 
> Thank You!!


I just checked the list of supported gateways but it doesn't look like Paymentech is supported. You may want to confirm this by contacting Cube Cart support by going to CubeCart - Powered By Kayako eSupport.

You can probably find someone to write a module so that you can use your gateway with Cube Cart if it does turn out to be unsupported.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## mxbuz (Apr 28, 2007)

*How about a new Merchant Account?*

I'm thinking of changing to a new payment processor that works well with both Ecommerce and brick and mortar stores. Anyone have a recommendation?

Thanks!!
Buz


----------

